# Cafe or eating place with free internet



## uop1497 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please suggest a few eating place with access to free WIFI at cruise stop at St Thomas, St Maarten, Barbados . 

Also, please suggest good restaurant in a walking distance , near cruise port .Thank you


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 6, 2015)

On StT and close to cruise ships
BadAss Coffee
Barefoot Buddha (also veggie/vegan cafe)

Both supposedly have WiFi, but this us the USVI afterall.

There is a very good Puerto Rican restaurant close by (Rancho Latino) - looks like hole-in-wall from outside.

If you go into town - check out Cuzzin's Caribbean Restaurant.  This is where we go on our way back from St John to the airport on StT.

btw - YELP is very useful...


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 6, 2015)

Once you ar eon the ship, ask the crew where they go for internet. It will be either inexpensive or free. 

Fern



uop1497 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please suggest a few eating place with access to free WIFI at cruise stop at St Thomas, St Maarten, Barbados .
> 
> Also, please suggest good restaurant in a walking distance , near cruise port .Thank you


----------



## uop1497 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone !!!!

Will check out these places .


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 6, 2015)

There are two places I noted in my St. Maartin notes.  On the boardwalk Gelateria Milano which was excellent and I'm pretty sure they did have free wifi.  If your back is to the ocean, it's on your right hand side near the end of the boardwalk.  The other place I have noted is Barefoot Terrace.  It's about 4 blocks before the gelateria, but they had excellent coconut ice cream and I also think they had free wifi.  We ate at a pirate place, but the food wasn't that great. 

We're going April 4th., when are you going?


----------



## uop1497 (Mar 15, 2015)

To update :
Saint Thomas,  go out cruise port, turn left . Walk straight up to intersection,  walk pass  the intersection, on left side is Kmart store . Free WiFi infront of store. Excellent connection.

Barbados:  You must get out the building ( all duty shops) in order to get free wifi. Can not get connect if stay inside the dudy shop building. Fair connection

St Kitts: Very weak . Can not get connected . No free wifi was found

St Maarteen : Get free wifi when renting beach chair . 

St Juan: Get free wifi at Sheraton hotel


----------

